# Please ID this species



## GStueyXR (Sep 9, 2008)

as I really want to order a few females.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

looks like a psuedotropheus crabro to me. I could be wrong.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Its not a crabro. I swear I saw these exact same fish in a LFS on Sunday. They were labled as Psuedo something or other, started with an M and sounded like a collection point. This place is really good with correct names (no trade names on pure-bred fish). I will give them a call. Might atleast point you in the right direction


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a hybrid to me. I can't think of any species of mbuna that look as such.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

is it new, if so its probably stressed, wait a day or so until taking more pics


----------



## skyline (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like -> Pseudotropheus sp. "Crabro Blue" 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=846

except that yours is grey.


----------



## dtown (Sep 19, 2008)

its a crabro i have two mature males like that, one is darker though.


----------

